# Wie macht man einen Wels küchenfertig?



## Chief Brolly (3. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

Der Wels ist die einzigste Fischart, die ich noch nicht in der Küche hatte. Wenn ich dieses Jahr mal einen in der passenden Größe fange, so zwischen 90 und 130 cm, dann würde es mich vorher mal interessieren, wie man einen Wels küchenfertig macht. 

Zunächst: Hat ein Wallerkopf auch diese "Bäckchen"?  Ich habe vor, ihn zu filetieren. Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht, gibt's da irgendwelche Tips? Muß/soll zum Schluß die Haut ab? 

Würde mich auch über jeden Rezeptvorschlag sehr freuen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. März 2020)

Bäckchen: Keine Ahnung, hab ich noch nie rausgepopelt.

Ansonsten: Haut auf jeden Fall entfernen, ist bei Waller sehr gut abziehbar (ähnlich wie bei Aal). Diesen Gummi-Lappen willst Dir glaube ich kaum im Rachen antun.

Kannst das Viech auch an nem Haken aufhängen und die Haut vorab "senkrecht" abziehen (ggf. mithilfe einer Kombizange), das spart nachher Arbeit.

Wichtig: Jeglichen Kontakt zwischen Wallerschleim und Fleisch möglichst vermeiden bzw. den Schleim bei Kontakt möglichst sofort und sorgfältig wegwaschen. Am besten den Fisch vor dem Abziehen durch kräftiges Abrubbeln mit Billig-Salz (plus Abwaschen) möglich ganz entschleimen. Das gibt auch mehr Zangen-Grip beim Abziehen.

Ganz normal filetieren, aber vor allem im Bauchlappen-Bereich eine "Tran-Kontrolle" vornehmen und alles Graue sorgfältig wegschneiden (sonst wird's echt widerlich bzw. verseucht bei Eigenfett-Verflüssigung in der heißen Pfanne das übrige Fleisch ziemlich ungenießbar).

Generell gilt: Je größer der Waller, desto traniger. Bis zu Deiner genannten Obergrenze geht's aber generell (drüber würde ich persönlich dann keinen mehr mitnehmen - je nach Gewässer auch, um keine eingelagerten 70ies-/80ies-Schwermetalle mitzuessen).

Ganz kleine Waller um die 30 cm sind vom Fleisch her teils etwas weich (geschmacklich jedoch auch top). Ab ca. 50 cm hat sich das aber meist erledigt, dann wird's prima kalbsschnitzel-artig.

Kleinwaller schmeckt sehr gut, für mich einer der besten Speisefische. Für den Anfang am besten einfach mal ganz simpel mit Salz und Pfeffer ohne Panade in Butterschmalz braten - so bekommst Du den Geschmack erst mal größtenteils "unverfälscht". Das ist mir persönlich meist schon deliziös genug.

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

Am liebsten esse ich ihn aus dem Wurzelsud.

Am besten geht es mit den üblichen Küchenwallern, so um 1 m.

Filetieren und die Filets von der Haut und ggf. schierem Fett befreien. Aus dem Kopf die Kiemen entfernen und mit einem Teil des Wurzelgemüses, der Haut und den Karkassen einen würzigen Sud ziehen. Ein ordentlicher Weisswein sollte da nicht fehlen.

Wenn der Sud fertig ist, den Rest des Wurzelgemüses á la Julienne schneiden und in einem Teil des abgesiebten Sudes gut bissfest ziehen lassen. Nun die Tranchen des Wallerfilets zugeben und nach Wunsch garen lassen. Der Sud sollte dabei nicht mehr kochen, nur leicht simmern. Die Tranchen auf dem Gemüse anrichten, etwas vom Sud und Kartoffeln dazu. Wein, oder Pils nach Gusto.

Wenn was übrig bleibt,kann man daraus und den Resten vom Wallerkopf eine Sülze bereiten...


----------



## Andal (3. März 2020)

...oder aus größeren Wallern einen "Schinken" machen.

Den Waller filetieren, vom schieren Fett befreien, aber die Haut dran lassen. Nun beizen, wie einen großen Salmoniden. Anschließend auf der Haut, die man nicht mitisst, heiss räuchern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Am liebsten esse ich ihn aus dem Wurzelsud.



Das klingt auch lecker - THX, wird bei Gelegenheit getestet (bislang briet ich aus Einfachheitsgründen nur).


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. März 2020)

Auch geräuchert ist er ein Gedicht. Kleinere bis 60cm im Ganzen. Da können die Bäckchen ohne Verlust entnommen werden.

Grüße Ronni


----------



## Blueser (3. März 2020)

Bei uns gibt es leider keine Waller, schade. 
Hatte welchen im Urlaub gegessen, gedünstet. War sehr lecker ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. März 2020)

Habe bis jetzt nur Wallerfilets aus Zuchtfischen gegessen und der Geschmack war top! 
Im letzten Jahr habe ich meinen 1. mit 46 cm gefangen. Setzte ihn aber wieder zurück, weil der bei uns in Bayern ein Mindestmaß von 90cm hat, steht auch in meinen Papieren. 
Als ich das unserem 1. Vorsitzenden erzählte, meinte er, ich dürfte auch untermaßige entnehmen, habe das aber nicht schriftlich. 

Was würdet ihr in meiner Situation tun?


----------



## Tobias85 (4. März 2020)

Wenn du erwischt wirst, dann bist du derjenige, der gegen die Landesregelung verstoßen hat und dafür grade stehen muss. Für mich also garkeine Frage...


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe bis jetzt nur Wallerfilets aus Zuchtfischen gegessen und der Geschmack war top!
> Im letzten Jahr habe ich meinen 1. mit 46 cm gefangen. Setzte ihn aber wieder zurück, weil der bei uns* in Bayern ein Mindestmaß von 90cm hat,* steht auch in meinen Papieren.
> Als ich das unserem 1. Vorsitzenden erzählte, meinte er, ich dürfte auch untermaßige entnehmen, habe das aber nicht schriftlich.
> 
> Was würdet ihr in meiner Situation tun?



Nur so nebenbei:

*In Bayern hat Waller weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß.*
Und das nicht erst seit gestern!
Zur Lektüre empfohlen:
*AVBayFiG   §11





						AVBayFiG: § 11 Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß - Bürgerservice
					






					www.gesetze-bayern.de
				



*


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. März 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei:
> 
> *In Bayern hat Waller weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß.*
> Und das nicht erst seit gestern!
> ...




Ja natürlich, du hast recht! Habe grad in meine Papiere geschaut, da stand nichts, wegen Mindestmaß vom Wels. Auch nicht bei der Übersicht vom LFV Bayern... 
Ich lag da einwandfrei falsch.... Wenn ich wieder einen fange, werde ich ihn mitnehmen und ihn so küchenfertig machen und verarbeiten, wie ihr es. vorgeschlagen habt! 

Vielleicht fange ich den Kameraden wieder, hoffentlich ist er gut gewachsen!


----------



## Angler20059 (12. November 2020)

Danke für die Tipps, werde bestimmt etwas davon zuhause nachkochen. In der jetzigen Zeit hat man auch viel mehr Lust zu kochen finde ich, während der ganzen Krise kann man ja eh nicht mehr essen gehen. Dann lieber selbst zubereiten


----------

